# Long Rise Khakis- The Good News



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

For the several years, I've whined about the diminishing availability of long-rise khakis & wool slacks. Last night I Googled available options, somehow thinking that the same search I've done many times would yield different results. Curiously, Lands' End popped up, but I just knew it was a mistake. LE & I had a falling out a few years ago when they eliminated long-rise pants, first dropping the flat-front pants, then even the pleated versions went away. Although I sent several letters directly to the company, I did so out of frustration, not with the expectation they'd respond. Well, they brought 'em back, not only in pleated, but also _flat-fronted_ chinos! Time to load up on the goods. The colors are limited, they are only available in no-iron, but I'm on my second honeymoon with LE, so this post is all about the love.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Good news indeed. What would be even nicer would be a forward pleated version.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Those look like the Traditional Fit from ~3 years ago. I didn't notice they had changed. The Tailored Fit certainly did, in the last year or 2.

The LL Bean Classic Fit chinos that I just got have a healthy rise, though they are quite slim.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I ordered some green sailcloth khakis on backorder.

I hope they fit well as this is great news!!


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I also noticed some "Men's Regular Plain Front Traditional Fit" khakis in what I assume are a must-iron version. Does anyone know whether these have the same rise as the no-iron type? I don't mind ironing, but I do mind khakis that fall far short of tne natural waist.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think some of you are confused. You have to get trousers that have a "Long Rise" option.

Normally, Lands' End khakis have about a 12" rise.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

peterc said:


> Good news indeed. *What would be even nicer would be a forward pleated version*.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

How about long rise shorts?


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Very interesting. I too have been in a battle to find long rise anywhere other than Bill's M1. Now....I love the M1 and had resigned myself to them being my only khakis. I'm not crazy about these LEs being baked in formaldehyde, but as you say, it's a start.

FYI on long rise jeans, I've found the $14.77 Wranglers at Wal-Mart to have a good rise. They aren't Cowboy Cut or anything like that, just normal looking jeans. Colors are a little weird though.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

The long rise option is available in the Year'rounder wool pants too. Perhaps they always were....but I was looking at them recently and didn't notice the option.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I think some of you are confused. You have to get trousers that have a "Long Rise" option.
> 
> Normally, Lands' End khakis have about a 12" rise.


How should one measure? Some just go from the crotch seam to the top of the waistband, others take outseam minus inseam, which is what I do. I'm not sure which is best.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I measure from crotch seam to top of waistband.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

My pants just came in and I have a few observations. Their plain front chinos are less roomy than their pleated version (which are huge in both waist size and cut). I haven't measured the rise, but I can tell a marked difference between these new pants and the regular rise LE khakis I broke down and bought a year ago. On the other hand, both the khakis and the gabardines have thinner fabric that a few years ago and consequently, the construction feels flimsy. Out of necessity, I'm keeping them, but I'll also be monitoring how quickly they wear. I'm still cautiously optimistic that these will work, especially for Spring & Summer.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Lots of variables there.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I got my test pair today. These are not as roomy for me as Bills M2Ps I've tried on (I know pleats are not trad but I need them for room in thighs). I am looking for something like a Bills M1P, so these won't cut it. If you need something with a longer rise than M2Ps, pass on these.

Also, construction does not seem to be that great. My old JAB $25 chinos were made better (and fit better) than these $60 pants.

The quest continues...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

FYI, Jack Donnelly Khakis come with a reasonable 12.5" rise.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^ Slim Fits or Regulars?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Regular. Slim Fit comes in at 12". Both are measured from size 36.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The traditional fit LE khakis came in and the rise is adequate.

These were not the actural "long rise" versions which was not an option.

Though the yellow are a little shiney, the green sailcloth are perfect.


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Regular. Slim Fit comes in at 12". Both are measured from size 36.


To add to that, I measured my size 32 slim fits and they have a ~10.5" rise. I presume the classic fit would be roughly 11-11.25"

Also, this is from an e-mail when I asked if they planned to expand their offerings any time soon:

"Yes, we are launching a new fabric is two colors this spring, around the beginning of April. It is a lighter weight fabric in two awesome colors. We're very pumped for it! After that launch, we'll be adding "limited edition" runs every season."​


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

My 40 waist khakis measure a tad over 13.5" for the front rise, about 2" more that the pair of regular rise I purchased last year. After wearing them, I'm wishing they were cut fuller in the hips so the pockets wouldn't flare so easily, but I've been ok with the legroom. My wife gave me the thumb's up on the fit, but I'm not in love with these and probably will not buy any more. I'm disappointed by frosejr's report that the pleated version has the same problems, but I'm not entirely surprised.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

SLeiber said:


> To add to that, I measured my size 32 slim fits and they have a ~10.5" rise. I presume the classic fit would be roughly 11-11.25"
> 
> Also, this is from an e-mail when I asked if they planned to expand their offerings any time soon:
> "Yes, we are launching a new fabric is two colors this spring, around the beginning of April. It is a lighter weight fabric in two awesome colors. We're very pumped for it! After that launch, we'll be adding "limited edition" runs every season."​


*crosses fingers, hoping it is poplin*


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

For reference, my size 32 Bills M2 are 11" rise, Levis 501 size 34 shrunk to 32 are 10.5", Bills M3 are like 9.5". LLB Classic Fit are 11" also, but their slimness makes them look taller.

Could y'all post some pics of your JDs?


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Himself said:


> For reference, my size 32 Bills M2 are 11" rise, Levis 501 size 34 shrunk to 32 are 10.5", Bills M3 are like 9.5". LLB Classic Fit are 11" also, but their slimness makes them look taller.
> 
> Could y'all post some pics of your JDs?


I'll try to get some pictures up soon. Are you trying to approximate the fit?

Also, Jack Donnelly just posted this (https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...87860068.40394.109016152450802&type=1&theater) to their Facebook page with a picture of the two new colors. Can't really make out what color the pair on the right is or the fabric though.


----------



## Roderick St. John (Feb 19, 2012)

my19 said:


> I also noticed some "Men's Regular Plain Front Traditional Fit" khakis in what I assume are a must-iron version. _*Does anyone know whether these have the same rise as the no-iron type?*_ I don't mind ironing, but I do mind khakis that fall far short of tne natural waist.


Go to the Land's End links for any pant and you can find a link to a PDF file showing the "Item Dimensions". Just scroll down to "More Information" and it's right there. Very helpful.

I wear a 34" waist and the front rise in the Long is, 12"

I NOTICED... the Hip measurements for the Long Rise vs. the Regular Rise are slightly narrower for the Long. In the 34" Long, the hip is 43 1/2" and the 34" Regular is 44"


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm hoping to try the Luxire MTM pants when I get around to all the measurements and so forth, there is an option for the rise.


----------

